# amphibian licence



## cement (Sep 4, 2007)

Do you need an amphibian licence for frogs in NSW?
if so what does it cost, and is it through NPWS.

I was given a tank and would like to know the rules for keeping frogs, i want to get some for my wife to look after, she luuurves frogs.

Thanks


----------



## lizard_lover (Sep 4, 2007)

all i no is you do


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (Sep 4, 2007)

Have a look on national parks.


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 4, 2007)

The system is the same for reptiles but on a seperate licence, i think it might cost a little less though.


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 4, 2007)

http://www.nationalparks.nsw.gov.au/npws.nsf/Content/Frog+keepers+licence


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 4, 2007)

The cost is the same as for with reptiles as far as i know.


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 4, 2007)

yea there u go, the same cost.


----------



## meshe1969 (Sep 5, 2007)

http://frogs.org.au/arc/legal.html


----------



## cement (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## meshe1969 (Sep 5, 2007)

If you join fats in nsw, they are a great place for info and purchasing frogs.

http://www.fats.org.au/


----------



## twodogs (Sep 23, 2007)

it will cost you $60 for a amphib lic
Go and check out www.nationalparks.nsw.gov.au
All your questions will be answered.


----------



## Morgangray (Sep 23, 2007)

im pretty sure if you have a reptile license already and get an amphibian one aswell
they combine them, and im pretty sure you dont have to pay as much.
like they do a deal.
i think.


----------



## benson (Sep 26, 2007)

I was told with the new system, the AKL instead of the old RK numbers, it covers reps AND everything else!!!!
Maybe you don't need a seperate licence at all now!!!


----------



## TANN-MANN (Sep 26, 2007)

Just got an email back off NSW NPWS after i enquired about this a while ago.
Basically the will combine the reptile and amphibian license onto the on license, however the fee will remain he same for both licenses. to sum i up you Will just be applying for a different license pay the normal fee and they will send you a piece of paper with both licenses on it.


----------

